

Nuke Lamp - pavlov
http://www.shapeways.com/model/287682/

======
m3koval
I wonder how it looks in a more realistic environment (i.e. when the
background isn't pitch black). Even after quite a bit of Googling I can't turn
up any other photos of it

It's a shame it costs $1300.

~~~
tintin
Maybe it's much cheaper to create your own 3D model of a nuke and let it print
in 3D (or print it yourself if you happen to own a 3D printer).

Or print your own brain as lamp:
[http://www.lervik.se/index.asp?func=show&cat=Collection&...](http://www.lervik.se/index.asp?func=show&cat=Collection&m=l&id=216)

